# مساعدة في المعالجات الحرارية



## haithemd (14 يونيو 2010)

إلى مهندسي التعدين عموما وأخصائي المعالجات الحرارية خصوصا
أنا مهندس ميكانيكي وأريد مساعدة في كيفية معالجات المعدات الزراعية
من التحليل الكيميائي وجدنا انا نسبة الكربون 0.84 والمغنسيوم 0.26 للآلة الزراعية
والنسب المرغوبة هى للكربون 0.3 ومغنسيوم 1.2
فما هي درجة الحرارية المطلوبة للحصول على النسب المرغوبة وكيف يتم التبريد? وهل هناك طرق أخري للمعالجة
شكرا[/center][/center]
center][/center]


----------



## يوسف2020 (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
المعالجة الحرارية لا تغير من تركيب المعدن او من نسب المواد التى بداخل المعدن
ولكن من الممكن تغيير الخواص الميكانيكية لها حتى تلائم الغرض المطلوب منها اثناء العمل
وهذا يعتمد على عوامل كثيرة


----------

